
Researcher may have adjusted airplane controls from in-flight entertainment-FBI - adidash
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/16/8614833/plane-hacker-fbi-chris-roberts-united-airlines
======
heyaramm
It's pretty obvious that the feds are using these incidents to discourage
further security research on airplanes. Chris was interviewed on the Security
Weekly podcast last week and gave a little more detail on his side of the
story.

[https://youtu.be/oo1sb0kYiJc?t=225](https://youtu.be/oo1sb0kYiJc?t=225)

